

Fuck Silicon Roundabout and fuck your startup - nikon
http://m.thedrum.com/opinion/2014/03/13/fuck-silicon-roundabout-and-fuck-your-start

======
globalpanic
I used to work right on Old Street roundabout in the BT building on the NW
corner, back in the late 90s. This was about the time that some of the old
buildings nearby were just being converted into loft apartments. I guess the
writing was on the wall even then, although the area was a backwater
languishing in geographical obscurity. The pubs were unbelievably seedy dives
(or worse). There was one bright spot, though, which was the street market in
Whitecross Street. I don't think that exists any more. Oh well, that's what
passes for progress, I suppose.

